# Comment gérer plusieurs utilisateurs de mail' etc..



## Patrizia (7 Septembre 2008)

il Bonjour,

je suis en train de passer de eudora à mail sul mon mac. Je l'ai fait sur mon Mac de travail et tot se passe bien.

Maintennat j'ai deux quastions :

1° Je suis habituée (heureusement, mon disque dur tout neuf vient de me lacher !) de suavegarder tout le dossie reudora (avec configuration, boites aux lettres et nicknames etc..) sur un autre mac. Maintennat, ou se trouve tout ça dans mail ? Où ets le (ou les dossiers correspondents) pour les copier ?

2° Sur le mac à la maison, mon mari et  nous avons deux comptes eudora séparés. C'est-à-dire une seule application mais deux dossier differents et chacun gère le sien.
J'ai compris comment gérer sur mail plusieurs comptes de la meme personne, mais comment gerer et creer deux comptes séparés et comment il apparaissent pour les ouvrir (cette question est aussi un peu liée à la précedente..)?
Faut il dupliquer l'appli mail ??

Merci d'avance

Bonne journée !

Patrizia


----------



## schwebb (7 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

1) Les archives de Mail vont se stocker dans TaPetiteMaison &#8594; Bibliothèque &#8594; Mail.

2) Tu peux créer autant de comptes et bal que tu le souhaites, donc pas de limite au nombre d'utilisateurs de Mail. Chacun sa boîte, c'est tout. 



"suavegarder", ça veut dire sauvegarder suavement?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

ne melangeons pas les choses
 ici il y a confusion entre 
utilisateurs  ( d'osx) , sessions séparées
comptes email
logiciels

chacun fait sa cuisine
- avoir chacun son compte OSX -session perso  ( zone perso où se trouve des fichiers persos , des emails persos , des musiques persos etc )
inaccessible à l'autre
c'est ce qui est préconisé par Apple


- avoir  une session en commun avec  les comptes emails dans la même session 
via le même logiciel ou pas
----
ce que l'on ne peut pas avoir c'est 2  interfaces Mail separées dans la même session

( par contre chacun peut avoir la sienne...dans sa session)

donc 
soit vous utilisez 2 sessions et chacun sa cuisine privée selon ses gouts
 les gouts de madame different de ceux de mossieur
madame aura un fond d'ecran bradd pitt lui   une voiture 
madame aura un réglage itunes , monsieur un autre  
madame aura son interface email , monsieur une autre

soit vous mettez  une seule session et mettez vos comptes dans le même logiciel 
ou pas


----------



## Patrizia (7 Septembre 2008)

Merci Schwebb,

je viens de lire aussi le message de pascalformac (merci aussi).
Je n'ai jamais parlé de sessions, car je ne souhaite pas avoir 2 session séparées, si possible, car plus compliqué et nous avons 2 mac portables, sauf que de temps en temps (voyage, panne etc) on en utilise lun seul, et parfois c'est utile de pouvoir voir son mail du mac de l'autre.
de plus on sauvegarde regulierement sur le mac de l'autre, ce qui permet de travailler poncuellement sur l'autre.
Je souhaite donc utiliser les 2 comptes  mail sur la meme session de manière totalement sparée..
Si on a 2 archives separes et pas mélangés dans la bibliotheque, c'est ok.
Dans la réponse 2 tu veux dire que dans la bibliotheque on a deux dossiers ?
Et comment on fait pour savoir quel compte ouvrir ?



schwebb a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 1) Les archives de Mail vont se stocker dans TaPetiteMaison &#8594; Bibliothèque &#8594; Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Septembre 2008)

Si tu crées deux comptes dans mail dans une même session. A l'ouverture de mail les deux comptes seront visibles et accessibles pas de mots de passe à saisir. Car comme le disait Pascalformac, la philosophie Apple c'est un utilisateur=une session


----------



## pascalformac (7 Septembre 2008)

Patrizia a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais parlé de sessions, car je ne souhaite pas avoir 2 session séparées, si possible, car plus compliqué


non, c'est même très simple et facile
mais on va pas precher dans le desert




> et nous avons 2 mac portables, sauf que de temps en temps (voyage, panne etc) on en utilise lun seul, et parfois c'est utile de pouvoir voir son mail du mac de l'autre.
> de plus on sauvegarde regulierement sur le mac de l'autre, ce qui permet de travailler poncuellement sur l'autre.


rien ne vous empeche d'avoir 4 sessions ( 2 sur chaque)
rangement et gestion facilités



> Je souhaite donc utiliser les 2 comptes  mail sur la meme session de manière totalement sparée..


les comptes seront visuellement séparés  dans l'interface Mail
mais chacun sera geré dans le même dossier Mail d'une session
et bien entendu aucune intimité ( les 2 verront tout, ce qui n'est pas toujours une bonne chose)
[/quote]ils sont ouverts tous les 2

mais si un message est adressé à Ttitine@blabla.com 
et l'autre  grosBob@mel.fr
sauf si vous etes dans le transgenre et /ou fusionnel borderline   vous reconnaitrez vos  messages

encore une fois ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de mieux 
(d'autant que ca multiplie par 2 les risques d'erreur de manips ,  erreurs humaines)

exemple
-Chéri 
_-oui très cheère_
( il est un peu  old school)

- tu n'as pas vu un mel de la Redoute?
- hmmm
_si , ce matin , j'ai cru que c'était un spam j'ai jeté_
-
CQFD


----------



## twinworld (7 Septembre 2008)

Pour le cas où vous n'auriez jamais vu l'application Mail ouverte et que vous n'auriez pas d'idée sur la présentation générale : 

Si vous n'utilisez qu'une seule session, vous aurez tous vos comptes dans la même application. Ca se présentera comme dans la photo d'écran mise en lien. Et puis pour sauver tous les mails, vous n'aurez qu'à sauvegarder le dossier Mail comme dans l'image (B)

http://zepload.com/images/1220806576_Untitled-1.png


----------



## schwebb (7 Septembre 2008)

Patrizia a dit:


> Merci Schwebb,
> 
> je viens de lire aussi le message de pascalformac (merci aussi).
> Je n'ai jamais parlé de sessions, car je ne souhaite pas avoir 2 session séparées, si possible, car plus compliqué et nous avons 2 mac portables, sauf que de temps en temps (voyage, panne etc) on en utilise lun seul, et parfois c'est utile de pouvoir voir son mail du mac de l'autre.
> ...



J'ai bien compris que tu ne parlais pas de deux sessions. 

Mais, comme je te le disais dans ma première réponse, si tu choisis de ne pas créer de sessions différentes sur ton ordi, tes comptes et ceux de ton mari apparaîtront tous dans Mail (pas de possibilité de plusieurs applis différentes: si tu veux vraiment que les choses soient clairement séparées, suis les conseils de pascalformac).

Je plussoie sur twinworld: je joins une capture de mon Mail à moi: mes comptes côtoient ceux de ma femme. Chacun est libre d'accéder à ses boîtes. C'est un choix: on aurait pu aussi bien créer deux sessions pour complètement séparer les choses.

Dans Bibliothèque viennent se loger toutes les archives de Mail, celles de ton compte, celles du compte de ton mari, celles de toutes les bal créées.


----------



## Patrizia (8 Septembre 2008)

Merci à tous,

tout est clair maintenant ds les 2 cas (sessions séparés ou pas).
merci de m'avoir montré à qui ça ressable 2 comptes ds une meme session.

Je vais trancher et rapatrier mes mail dèqs que j'ai un moment pour le faire.

Je suis vraiment reconnaissente à ce forum et aux participants,
à chaque fois je regle en 1 ou 2 j maxi mon probleme te mes questionnements ... 

Bonne journée à tous !


----------

